# Cortisol for everyone else?



## starfire (Jun 10, 2014)

Just curious.

I have had three cortisol draws&#8230;

First was a one off AM blood test, which came back high at 43.6 (range 6.2-19.4 ug/dL)

Second was urinary free:

Total Volume: 1850 mL

Cortisol, Urine Free - per volume: 31.40 ug/L

Cortisol, Urine Free - ratio to CRT: 33.76 ug/g CRT

Cortisol, Urine Free - per 24h: 58.1 RANGE <=45.0 ug/d

Last was Dexamethasone Suppression Test, which came back at 1.8 (unsure of range).

Can anyone say if these are normal values for someone who was previously Graves and now hypo?

I am on birth control and I am a high anxiety person.

Any input?


----------



## Bootsie (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi starfire , still no input. I'd like to know too , goodluck. Bootsie.


----------



## melanief621 (Sep 16, 2014)

My cortisol came back extremely low 4.1 and we still haven't gotten my thyroid level right yet I'm on 60mg of Armour twice a day and have tachycardia and have to take atenolol to get relief from my heart racing thats caused by my thyroid med (Armour) I've been on 2 other thyroid meds and they affected my heart the same way. It was so bad that my heart rate would spike into the 100's I would have anxiety and panic attacks. I finally started splitting the pills up into 4 and taking it in half increments 4 times a day because I could not tolerate that high of a dosage all at once. Since then I have been feeling a little better. Maybe once they get my cortisol straight it will help align my thyroid. Hope you get your answers too Starfire. Almost forgot I am on Hydrocortisone 10mg twice a day for my cortisol. My labs will be drawn again on Oct 22nd.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

People with cortisol issues often have a hard time absorbing the T3 in medications properly. It can often "pool" in their bloodstream, meaning it doesn't get absorbed by the cells well, and results in high reverse T3 numbers. Once you get your cortisol issues fixed, you can typically start reacting better to the Armour and going up in doses until you find your correct dosage.


----------

